# My Hauls over the Past Month or so- Holy Crap its insane!



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, here we go: And before you all freak out im gonna preface this post by saying i had a ton of gift cards (500 dollars worth about)

Antiquitease Color:
Engaging M/ES duo
Mi'Lady M/ES duo
Red Romp Lipglass
Queens Sin Lipstick
Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke, and Your Ladyship Pigment
Uppity Fluidline

Antiquitease/Curiousitease Sets
Warm Eyes, Cool Eyes, Metallic Eyes, Smokey Eyes
Warm & Cool Pigment Sets
Warm & Cool Lipglass Sets
Softsparkle Pencil Set
Keepsake Set
Kids Helping Kids Cards

Metal X:
6th Sin, Cyber, Metalblu, Pure Ore
Blitzed and Lime Dandy Glitter Liners

YSL:
Holiday Palette 2007
Touche Eclat in # 2
Hydra Feel Eye Cream
Holiday Lipsticks (the red one and then the gold glittery one)

Givenchy:
Diamond Powder
Diamond Sparkle for Lashes
Pop Gloss Crystal in Pure Diamond

Guerlain:
Forever Gold Powder
Meteorites in Gold
Kiss Kiss Lipstick Base
Gold Kiss Kiss Gloss
Meteorites Brush

Dior:
DiorShow Mascara
Warm Eyes Palette
Dior Rouge in red (forgot the number)

Sephora F/F Stuff
Smashbox Gloss Set
MUFE Forever Diamonds Kit
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liners
Urban Decay 24/7 Liner Set
Sephora Feather Brush
Sephora Glitter Spray
Fekkai Glitter Spray
Fekkai Hair Mascara in Gold
Nars Artist Palette
Lancome Silver Ombres Eclar
Tarte Frxation

UD F/F Stuff
Deluxe Shadow Palette

Chanel
Glossimer Set in Warm
Face Palette in Warm


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 19, 2007)

Phew girl, thats overwhelming but I'm jealous!! Awesome hauling!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 19, 2007)

Now that's how you haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 19, 2007)

You go girl! That's super hauling!


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

woooow!!! 
GREAT HAUL!


----------



## n_c (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!! that's quite a haul...enjoy the goodies!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...just WOW!


----------



## red (Nov 19, 2007)

You've been bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. very bad


----------



## divinedime (Nov 19, 2007)

super haul!!!! Gotta love gift cards.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha, thanks ladies. I don't think I really realized how much I have until I sat down and wrote it all up. Wow, I have been naughty!


----------



## Jot (Nov 19, 2007)

wow and jealous


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 19, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w!
Out of control.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 19, 2007)

Enjoy, GIrrrrl!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 19, 2007)

i love your haul adina, sounds like something i would in just a month. and thats very scary.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 19, 2007)

So jealous of your haul! =)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 20, 2007)

NICE!  How are you liking the MUFE Diamonds are Forever Kit?  It is on my Christmas list


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks ladies. Marci, I was a woman on a mission and that is dangerous!
Audrey- The MUFE set is gorgeous!! I am in love with the white glittery look right now :-D


----------



## solardame (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Miss_M (Nov 20, 2007)

_*DROOLS*_


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 20, 2007)

wow!! thats an awesome haul!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

lucky lucky! i cant wait to see more fotds from you!!


----------



## Briar (Jan 5, 2008)

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 5, 2008)

hehe niiiice


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh-wee girl!! That must make you smile .. enjoy it all =)


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2008)

fantastic haul, enjoy your goodies


----------



## hrdruian (Jan 5, 2008)

way to go!!!  i really want the UD 24/7 set too.  are you having tons of fun with it?


----------

